# Ceiling Paint



## Twust1285 (May 7, 2008)

The home-owner has already been clear that she wants the cheapest flat ceiling paint for her ceiling. I have just finished remodelling the kitchen which she spent all the money on, and now wants her popcorn ceiling scraped off and painted with flat paint. It's about 900sq.ft

Will a 5 gallon bucket do the job?

Can I use a Wanger Paint crew to spray the ceiling, or should i just roll it?

What is the cheapest paint I can use for this over a scraped popcorn ceiling?

About what will the paint cost????

Thank You Very Much guys, I appreciate the help very much


----------



## dogris (Aug 9, 2007)

The way I see it, the cost of a few gallons of paint is a non-issue in the grand scheme of time, labor, aggravation involved in scraping the popcorn and subsequent repair of previously hidden defects and workmanship. Then there is the possible damage caused by the wetting and the scraping.

That said, use the "flattest" flat paint from whatever paint brand you go with.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

You can get Sherwin-Williams Optimus or ProMar 700? You can get them both for less than $6/per gallon. You probably need 3 gallons to cover 900sq ft.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

The cheapest ceiling paint possible??!?!? Are you a professional? I have my sq. ft. rates set in stone for different types of ceilings. If the homeowner wanted the cheapest ceiling paint possible - I'd hand her my estimate with my price/sq.ft. - and buy the cheapest ceiling paint - dumb customer.

I was being sarcastic - what you guys are doing is allowing homeowners into the nitty gritty of your finances - e.g. contractors that separate materials from labor. That is none of a homeowner's business. You do that - and you give the homeowner the right to butt their nose into your business and question your labor rates. 

Homeowners have absolutely no freakin idea as to how to run a business! The less they know the better! Depending on the your business model, certain types of business you would have to charge $200/hr labor rates. But you don't want a customer to know that - because they think you're worth $15/hr. They never stop to think about all the costs of running a business, trucks, equipment, garage rents, insurances, medical coverage, heating, phones, accountants. You think a tree cutter with a 200' boom charges only $55/man-hours?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

The cheapest paint will take much longer to apply and need more coats
As that more that doubles the labor, I don't see how that saves the H/O any money

Seriously, my bid for the job with a quality ceiling paint would be _much_ less than one with some Wal*Mart/HomeDepot crap


----------



## Twust1285 (May 7, 2008)

I am not a professional painter. I have given her advice to hire a painter but she does not want the hassle of finding another quality sub....being that it is very very very difficult to find them. So I told her i would do it, I have scraped popcorn off of ceilings, and I have also painted them, but I would not dare to call myself a professional. I own a Marble/Tile business, and I am a professional and to think of a painter trying to do a marble floor would be crazy to me, and I'm sure it's the same with a tile guy trying to paint, but she insists on me doing tohe job so i will do it. She has told me to buy the cheapest paint, I do not have much experience with bidding paint jobs, with tile/marble they never know what it costs, but this is a different situation here. This is why iw as asking the question. Thanks Guys


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

For some reason some contractors think the answer "but the customer wants it that way" actually gives them a reason to shortcut, hack, botch, do things out of their specialty...

It's OK to say No Thank You

It's OK to say That's not the right way to do it
It's OK to tell them why it's not the right way

If she told you to buy the cheapest tile, would you?


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

You can get MURESCO CEILING WHITE by Ben moore for about $13, great paint,good price, whats she gonna say or know?:w00t:


----------



## abm2958 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree that Muresco is the way to go with this, great paint at a reasonable price. I'd probably go with one coat of 123 as a primer and then one coat of Muresco over it if they are trying to reduce costs.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Careful scraping that popcorn ceiling -- when was it applied ( asbestos risk? )
http://bigrehab.com/acoustic-ceilings-removal-asbestos-concerns
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/popcorn-ceiling-asbestos.html

Cheapest ceiling paint -- specify # coats, and she pays for extra coats.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Cheap paint:whistling gonna get pain in the azz. as for painters doing tile I know a few and I also know roofers who paint. cause she wants it cheap I would charge an extra 10% and get some good paint so you don't have to coat it three or four times.:thumbsup: good luck.


----------

